# Benefits and pensions for UK nationals in the EEA or Switzerland



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Published earlier today:

This guidance explains the rights of UK nationals in the European Economic Area (EEA) or Switzerland to benefits and pensions from 1 February 2020.

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Link text should say 2021 Nigel


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks - yes it should say 2021. But I can't edit it !

The actual title of the page says "This guidance explains the rights of UK nationals in the European Economic Area (EEA) or Switzerland to benefits and pensions from 1 February 2020."

I'll give Johnson a buzz


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/benefits-and-pensions-for-uk-nationals-in-the-eea-or-switzerland?utm_source=a02a160a-ebc5-4fd3-a120-346064997189&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=govuk-notifications&utm_content=immediate#moving-to-an-eea-state-or-switzerland-from-1-january-2021


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Check out the page title (you posted the link.)


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

This guidance explains the rights of UK nationals in the European Economic Area (EEA) or Switzerland to benefits and pensions from 1 February 2021


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

You must be looking at a different web page.

Regards,


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

You must be looking at a different web page. The one I linked to is this:










Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi Nigel - I think you misunderstood me - my link points to the same wrongly titled govt. page which i know we have no control over the naming of 

My initial comment was about the year being "wrong" in the link description text in your original post compared to the final version if the link that I posted....

Jim


----------

